# New baby chicks



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Received our order of 50 new baby chicks this morning. Yea!:congrat:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Clarice said:


> Received our order of 50 new baby chicks this morning. Yea!:congrat:


:congrat: :2thumb: :congrat: :2thumb: :congrat: :2thumb:

What kind(s) did you get, and how was the mortality rate?


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> :congrat: :2thumb: :congrat: :2thumb: :congrat: :2thumb:
> 
> What kind(s) did you get, and how was the mortality rate?


They are black sex links and all arrived via US mail safe and healthy. We always use Ideal Poultry out of Texas and always have good luck. We had thinned our flock down to 46 as some were 3yrs old and had passed their egg laying prime. These little ones should start laying late September or early October. At which time the remaining old girls will go in the pot.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Congrats on the new arrivals! We're reducing our flock this year because we're having trouble finding buyers for the eggs, as it seems that most everyone in these parts have chickens these days. We've just sent all but a couple off to "Freezer Camp" (what we tell the grand kids). ;?)

Our new birds are scheduled to be shipped on the 27th. We are only getting 20 pullets though and one cockerel. For pullets we are getting ten Buff Orpington, 5 Ameracanas, and 5 Cuckoo Marans. We like the Orpingtons because they very mellow, and are dual purpose birds. The others we get just because we like the blue/green and the dark brown eggs to mix in with those that we give too friends.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Awwwww... what a lovely thought, baby chicks! Sitting here surrounded by snow and ice on a mountain in Montana it's a WONDERFUL thought! I'm smiling now, with the hope of spring and new life, just around the corner!

Congratualtions, Clarice, on all the chicks arriving safe and healthy! Good luck to you and to kOxxx with your chicks!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

gypsysue said:


> with the hope of spring and new life, just around the corner!


Sue, Thanks for the smile!

Clarice, Thanks for posting & good luck with the new chicks.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I love chickens. 

Good luck with the new babies.


----------



## snipers_girl101 (Feb 13, 2012)

k0xxx said:


> Congrats on the new arrivals! We're reducing our flock this year because we're having trouble finding buyers for the eggs, as it seems that most everyone in these parts have chickens these days. We've just sent all but a couple off to "Freezer Camp" (what we tell the grand kids). ;?)


I don't know where in AR you are, but we're about 30 miles from the border and out here you can't throw a rock without hitting a chicken farm. I volunteer at a free store in town twice a week and we have women coming in all the time wanting to sell their eggs. I just can't pay what they want out of them, even though I know that fresh is best! I guess I'm going to get back in the chicken game this year tho, gave them up when I left texas, but I want chickens again. My husband is a little less than enthusiatic because we have such a high black snake population out here. The snakes love eggs, my husband HATES snakes 

For the time being...Aldi's in Siloam Springs has eggs for .50 a dozen. That's been the price for a couple of months now, that I know of. I make a trip about once every two or three weeks and take orders and money, there's no limit.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

snipers_girl101 said:


> I don't know where in AR you are, but we're about 30 miles from the border and out here you can't throw a rock without hitting a chicken farm. I volunteer at a free store in town twice a week and we have women coming in all the time wanting to sell their eggs. I just can't pay what they want out of them, even though I know that fresh is best! I guess I'm going to get back in the chicken game this year tho, gave them up when I left texas, but I want chickens again. My husband is a little less than enthusiatic because we have such a high black snake population out here. The snakes love eggs, my husband HATES snakes
> 
> For the time being...Aldi's in Siloam Springs has eggs for .50 a dozen. That's been the price for a couple of months now, that I know of. I make a trip about once every two or three weeks and take orders and money, there's no limit.


Hi Snipers_girl. We're located about halfway across the top of the state, in unincorporated Sharp County (nearest town is Highland). Wow, .50 a dozen! That is Amazing. Around here they are usually $1.39 and up. I believe that I once figured that it costs me about $2.00 a dozen to raise my own. I could probably get by cheaper if I let them free range, but we tried that once and lost three to hawks within the first week. Now they're back in a run with a netting cover.

So far we have been very lucky regarding black snakes. We see them a lot, but have never come across one in the coop. We had one in the run once, and the old rooster like to wore it out before it could get away. Good Roo!
___________________________

Clarice, I apologize for hijacking the thread.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I let mine out during the day and put them up at night. Yeah time consuming, but during the summer, once I decided to go ahead and let them roam during the day, the dogs never had a tick, nor the kids. They are perfect pest control!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

k0xxx said:


> lost three to hawks within the first week. Now they're back in a run with a netting cover.


We've just had some hawks take up residence overlooking the clearing where we'll be putting our chickens. There goes free-range. 

We decided a while back to get Buckeyes (an endangered heritage breed), but the only breeders we could find a listing for were pretty expensive (and not local). Then today DH just happened to meet a Buckeye breeder who's local and has GREAT prices! Yeay! :2thumb:

I so enjoy reading how y'all raise your chickens - this will be our first year.


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

Starting the new coop so we can add another 30 or so this year.


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

We just brought home some Buff Orpingtons this weekend from the feed store to replace the older gals this fall. They seem like a little reminder that spring surely will be coming soon! :flower:


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Well the little ones are growing so fast. We had to move them to a larger pen. Feathers are starting to appear and they are playing airplane now. I just love to watch them.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah, the chicks are fun to watch. Whenever things get stressful around here, my wife and I just sit back and watch the girls. She calls it "Chicken Therapy".


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Just got our 15 newborn Buckeye chicks last night!  (nowhere near your 50, Clarice, but we're newbies at this, lol!) Too cute. :2thumb:


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Aww, y'all are making me jealous. I get chicken fever every spring, and want to add to what we have.....but.... we don't really need any right now. Lately, we've let the girls hatch out their own. Congrats to all the new little "moms and dads." Have, ohh so much, fun!


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Possumfam said:


> Aww, y'all are making me jealous. I get chicken fever every spring, and want to add to what we have.....but.... we don't really need any right now. Lately, we've let the girls hatch out their own. Congrats to all the new little "moms and dads." Have, ohh so much, fun!


Okay - so I lied. We need to take the eggs outta the turner tonight. :flower: they should begin hatching Tues/Wed. :crossfinger: We're down to 8 hens (lost a few to a fox last month) so hopefully, they'll start laying in October - just in time for fall baking!!!


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

We have 30 or so hens right now, and have trouble getting rid of the eggs too. I have recently resorted to boiling the excess to feed the piggies.

And, on top of that, DD is raising chickens for 4H this year. We ordered 25 golden comet sex link pullets and a rooster to go with them. But my older girls are only a year old now, so no real need to cull any yet.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Alot of people sell the extra eggs, and very often, farm eggs can go for more than store eggs. We don't like to sell them, we usually share the excess. That usually works good for us, cuz when THEY have extra fruit, veggies, or game, we're usually at the top of the list.


----------



## zookeeper (Mar 6, 2011)

When I get myself setup on my BOL, chickens will be the only livestock I'll be raising(plus fruit/veggie garden). Cattle, pigs, goats, etc, are just too much cost and maintance for me.
I see a few people mention there is a glut in the local chicken markets at this time. But don't dispair. After a SHTF crisis, much of that will dry up quickly. So your birds and eggs will be in big demand.


----------

